# Engine bay cleaning for the first time...



## jon-v8

I want to give my engine bay a full clean and detail, but I've never properly done it before - I've only ever sparingly sprayed apc over it, and wiped around with a couple of microfibres and dressed, mainly due to the fear of causing damage or costly repairs/replacements (and wishing I never bothered!)

What areas would you cover up to avoid damage, or wouldn't you bother?
I've watch various videos where people are literally, thoroughly pressure washing everything for a good few minutes with nothing covered up! I'm amazed the cars start up and run okay after!

I don't plan to use a pressure washer, only the hose gun, apc and plenty of brushes and microfibres.

Here is the bay in question, a 2012 Seat Leon 1.6 TDI


----------



## Soul boy 68

You'll be fine fella, just wrap some kitchen foil around some of the exposed wires/cables and cover the alternator although I can't see it on the picture. Kitchen foil works really well as it moulds itself around the parts and its water proof too.


----------



## Shogun

i clean my engine bay like this:
spay with some Mafra Mafrasol or Atas Dimer diluted 
Then leave it for 5 minutes
brush some areas that need brushing
and then i preassure wash it and rins off the mafrasol or dimmer
leav to dry
put some pearl 
i do it so on my Ducato, BMW, smart and twingo


----------



## Andy from Sandy

With the ignition turned off and not turning it on until everything has been dried out I use a garden hose with a sprinkler attachment as my water source at low pressure.

I spray surfex hd everywhere, agitate with a brush and then rinse off. Without power nothing is going to be affected. The sensitive parts on my BMW 1er are under cover.

As I have cleaned under the bonnet on a day I am not driving the car it will be the following day that I do. I have never had any trouble, the car has started straight away without any issue.


----------



## Pittsy

As Above really....

Tin foil round exposed wires like the battery terminals, spray loads of APC/Degreaser, attack with a old detailing brush, rinse with the open end of a hose and repeat, dry with some old MF cloths and dress with whatever plastic dressing you fancy:thumb:

From a personal point of view I would stay clear of a PW in this circumstance 

Have a look here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380522

and here:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=370461


----------



## Paul08

I've never used water on any of my cars engine bays and never ever would. Apc in a spray bottle with brushes and cloths for me. Although I can see the appeal as clearly it's a lot quicker and less fiddly, for me it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Where is the risk coming from though?

What parts can you see under the bonnet that look to be so water unfriendly?

I suppose I have a slight advantage the battery is in the boot.

I can't see any exposed wires either under the bonnet. There is a couple of spade terminals but they have plastic covers.

The worst thing is washing out the lubricant from the bonnet catch and cable release so after I have finished I oil them and put a dab of grease on where needed.


----------



## Forsh

It's not like it's filthy - crack on!



http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=366540


----------



## jon-v8

Thanks or your input and assurance guys, I do appreciate it!

Looking at the pics, it doesn't look dirty at all, but there's plenty of grit and dirt in all the nooks and crannies in the flesh where my apc and cloths can't get to.

I'm going to give it a go, and I'll pop up some pics after. 
I'll only need to do it the once, then a good wipe over and dress after each wash should keep it all under control.

To be fair, most of it is covered anyway.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i've got the same layout in my FR, i did it all without the pw just strong apc mix, stiff brush & plenty of mf's  was all left to dry then dressed with AG vinyl & rubber care


----------



## GleemSpray

My view has always been that engine bays get regularly wet from motorway spray, fog, puddles etc. They are built water resistant, but not water proof. 

So long as you use low pressure water, you will be fine. 

I use paintbrush and apc, then garden hose set to sprinkle or mist. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon-v8

GleemSpray said:


> My view has always been that engine bays get regularly wet from motorway spray, fog, puddles etc. They are built water resistant, but not water proof.
> 
> So long as you use low pressure water, you will be fine.
> 
> I use paintbrush and apc, then garden hose set to sprinkle or mist.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


That was kind of my assumption.
Maybe not to the extent of a pressure washer or hose directly at the bay and/or components, but still.
Arch liners, undertray, the radiator and surround protect most of it to a point, but at 70+mph and heavy rain, doubt it would be totally dry under there!


----------



## enc

Paul08 said:


> I've never used water on any of my cars engine bays and never ever would. Apc in a spray bottle with brushes and cloths for me. Although I can see the appeal as clearly it's a lot quicker and less fiddly, for me it's not worth the risk.


this :thumb:


----------



## Nadeem

I cleaned my bay on my Gti. Covered alternator with a bad, any electrical wires that I though could get water in them I covered. Used diluted TFR and a stiff detailing brush, air blown excess water and left it running


----------



## Smanderson117

I use a pressure washer, used to do it at work too when I was a "valeter" a while back. Especially on desels it will be fine, get the engine bay fairy warm butnot hot. 

Cover anything sensitive such as alternator but on a der not much else really.

Really quick blast with the PW, keeping t far away from everything and moving at all times o as not to drive water anywhere.

Liberally spray degreaser/APC/your potion of choice

Leave to sit for 5 mins

Spray more and agitate s necessary with variety of brushes

PW off thoroughly but safely

Dry/use wet dressing

Turn engine on to aid drying for a few minutes

Never had any issues. In my own opinion a PW is better than a garden hose as it uses less water, just at higher pressure. Keep it moving and far away to avoid driving water in any areas or creating a stream of water


----------



## MarkP80

I used to have an old Ford Scorpio, which although it was built in '97, had pretty much stage of the art electronics. There was a very good page on the owners' website that discussed pressure washing, and water in the engine bay in general. It's worth a read -
http://fordscorpio.co.uk/karcher.htm

Cheers,
MarkP


----------



## GleemSpray

MarkP80 said:


> I used to have an old Ford Scorpio, which although it was built in '97, had pretty much stage of the art electronics. There was a very good page on the owners' website that discussed pressure washing, and water in the engine bay in general. It's worth a read -
> http://fordscorpio.co.uk/karcher.htm
> 
> Cheers,
> MarkP


Scorpio was officially the ugliest car of that era.... But..... Was a really, really good car to drive and to be inside. Much improved version of the Granada.

Absolute bargain if you needed an executive mile muncher.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost

BTW - do any of you clean _underneath_ the plastic engine covers? Whole other level of pipes and wires under there


----------



## Forsh

er... no!


----------



## OrangeManDan

Could always use a small handheld pump sprayer. Low pressure and fairly accurate. Don't need to worry about flooding the engine bay with water.


----------



## MarkP80

GleemSpray said:


> Scorpio was officially the ugliest car of that era....


Don't say that on the Scorpio forum!
But yes, great to drive. The V6 2.9 Cosworth was a tremendous engine.

- apologies to the OP for digressing ...


----------

